# iRacing als Rookie SR steigern



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,
habe mir nun auch iRacing im Jahresabo gegönnt und ich muss sagen, es ist einfach der Wahnsinn! Die Atmossphäre ist schlicht und ergreifend Atemberaubend *_*
Ich fahre aktuell im Oval Rennen, in der Stock Series oder wie das heißt. In den ersten Runden liege ich eigentlich immer unter den besten 5, zumindest solange bis sich entweder vor mir jemand dreht und mich mitreisst, oder jemand zu übermütig versucht mich zu Überholen -.- Wegen solchen Geschichten ist mein SR jetzt auf 2.32 runter und ich empfinde es einfach nurnoch als frustrieren, wegen sowas zu verlieren! Nun meine Frage, wie schaffe ich es am schnellsten mein SR nach oben zu drücken, so dass ich wenigstens in die D Lizens komme?


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> habe mir nun auch iRacing im Jahresabo gegönnt und ich muss sagen, es ist einfach der Wahnsinn! Die Atmossphäre ist schlicht und ergreifend Atemberaubend *_*
> Ich fahre aktuell im Oval Rennen, in der Stock Series oder wie das heißt. In den ersten Runden liege ich eigentlich immer unter den besten 5, zumindest solange bis sich entweder vor mir jemand dreht und mich mitreisst, oder jemand zu übermütig versucht mich zu Überholen -.- Wegen solchen Geschichten ist mein SR jetzt auf 2.32 runter und ich empfinde es einfach nurnoch als frustrieren, wegen sowas zu verlieren! Nun meine Frage, wie schaffe ich es am schnellsten mein SR nach oben zu drücken, so dass ich wenigstens in die D Lizens komme?



Klingt jetzt zwar doof aber du musst einfach nen bissl defensiver fahren und vielleicht auch mal den ein oder anderen Zweikampf meiden. Enge Fights in den unteren Klassen sind meist nicht möglich, grad bei niedrigem irating. Ansonsten kannst du mit sauberem Quali und time trial sr erfahren und schneller aufsteigen.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke  Wie bekommt man senn dieses iRating, hab das noch nicht so ganz verstanden :/ Und das mit den Zweikämpfen bin ich vom Kartfahren gewöhnt, ich halte es einfach nicht aus hinterher zufahren


----------



## Jor-El (15. Januar 2013)

Das iRating ist quasi dein Handicap.
Fährst du gut, steigt es. Fährst du schlecht, dann sinkt es.
Dient dazu, dass man mit gleichstarken Gegnern ein Rennen bestreiten kann.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, Danke


----------

